# First time using GIMP...whad'ya think?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

haha  I love the one of you two on the beach. Very cool!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice! Those are really good! I just went through a PhotoShop segment of the photo class I'm taking and it was totally harder than I thought it would be!

The one tip that might be helpful to you, that my photo teacher pounded into our heads was to match the shadows in our pictures and where the light was coming from. So, like chose 2 pictures with the light coming from above, or the side, you know? 
Keep up the great work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, Wallaby! I tried to change the coloring on them so the light wasn't glaringly different, but the shadows is something I'll keep in mind. I'm also going to try to work on making shadows on the ground.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Pretty nice!!! Try blurring the tail to make it look natural I'll post some of my cs5 creations soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

jstjump, how do you blur the tail?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

To blur the tail, just users smudge brush, it's the one with the hand/finger in GIMP.
I really like the last one
And to make text transparent, just mess around with the layer options on the text layer, I find that screen works nice, but there are other ones as well. You can also change the opacity, which is what I do along withthe screen option when I put copyrights or watermarks over an image of mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, on the text layer there's no option that I can see for screen or overlay or anything. Here's what I see on the text layer:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

This is probably a bit big..and I apologize ;;
Anywho, I'll comment below.










It's sloppy as well..but I'm trying to rush a bit so I can clean my dad's car (he bought me a halter and lead in exchange lol) and then manage to leave enough time to get some pictures in the woods 
But anyway..
It goes:
1, 2, 
3, empty, 4.
1. Since you don't have a layer tab open yet, you'll have to open one. The simplest way to do this is to click on the little box that I've circled in red, and then hover over "Add Tab", which I've underlined in red. Once you hover, another dialog box will pop up, select "Layers", which I've _also_ underlined in red. lol
2. Once you've opened a tab up you'll have a tab in the same dialog as the one you had up before, but you'll have an extra button on top to switch between the layer tab, and the former tab you had opened. You should see a box like the on that I've circled (ovalled, ****) in image 3.
3. Well..yeah, just click on the arrow in the box that is circled red.
4. For the final step, you'll get to mess around and play with the different options. The drop down box that is shown in image 4 shows all the different options that you're free to use. Some of them don't work for certain colours (as they basically disappear), but I'm sure you'll find one that seems fit. The ones that I've boxed in are the ones that normally make the text more transparent, which are the ones I use for watermarks/copyrights/etc.

Hope that helped..I'll try to explain better again if you don't understand, lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you so much, I never would have figured that out on my own!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that the first one os the best


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's another few:

Don't like this one, the lighting and proportions are off:



















Still have to figure out reflections....


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

You need to make them a little more natural. Once I get on my computer, I'll show you what I mean. But your getting the concept! I never liked doing gimp.. I always thought that it made everything 100 times more complicated than it needed to be. I highly reccomend the 30 day free trial for adobe Photoshop cs5 and adobe illustrator cs5! Photoshop is more for the photo, when illustrator makes it easier to edit text, lines, etc. It may be for only 30 days, but mabey you'll fall in love with it like I did and save up the crap load of money that it is!

Another thing that will help you will go on YouTube and look up some gimp tutorials. I use that for Photoshop whenever I feel in doubt, and it makes all the difference because you can see exactly what is going on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, some of these are just plain insane! But I put them on here to show you how amazing photoshop is once you know how to do just some of what it has to offer!

Here are my extremely photoshoped ones:
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/paintrearingnoname.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/blackhorse.jpg

Here are some of my advertisements for friends of mine:
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Janfebad.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/final-1.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/Stacysad1.jpg
http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab174/stellar_images/myspread1.jpg


Some of them aren't great, but it's just an example of the wonders you can do with photoshop and illustrator!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are amazing! I love Photoshop, and my mom said she would get it for me if I could pay it off by doing webpages for people, but I'm not sure how to do that.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Those are amazing! I love Photoshop, and my mom said she would get it for me if I could pay it off by doing webpages for people, but I'm not sure how to do that.


Get into the equine advertising business. Go to gohorseshow.com and clock on the online magazine and look at all of those professional ads! People charge 250$ a page!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I might try that, actually! Which PS version do you have? I try to look online for it and a ton of different versions show up. Also, what is Illustrator?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I might try that, actually! Which PS version do you have? I try to look online for it and a ton of different versions show up. Also, what is Illustrator?


Photoshop CS5. Illustrator is where you can edit text easier, create boarders, brush strokes, etc. I use it for putting text and boarders on the document just because its much easier and flexible. Photoshop is more for just editing the picture, cutting out something, putting it on another document, messing with the contrast, colors, etc. Not so much for text and boarder editing

Adobe - Adobe Photoshop CS5 Extended
graphic design software | Adobe Illustrator CS5


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, I'm downloading the free trial. How long is it for, and what's the difference between cs5 and cs5 extended?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Thank you, I'm downloading the free trial. How long is it for, and what's the difference between cs5 and cs5 extended?


Its for 30 days! And I honestly don't know.. I've never tried regular photoshop I only have the extended version


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

justjump said:


> Its for 30 days! And I honestly don't know.. I've never tried regular photoshop I only have the extended version


 I'll go look up some tutorials....any you reccomend?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I'll go look up some tutorials....any you reccomend?


Here are some i love!:




^^Terry White has AMAZING tutorials!




^That will help you with the tail.





you can really type in anything on google or youtube and itll come up with some great tutorials! I also have a graphic design major at my barn who also helped me a little bit


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I just watched the first two so far, and OMG! A HUGE change from the cs3 we were using at school.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I just watched the first two so far, and OMG! A HUGE change from the cs3 we were using at school.


I knoww! We had CS4 in my school... and the photoshop CS5 totally beats it 100%. soo many more options and tools!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

justjump said:


> I knoww! We had CS4 in my school... and the photoshop CS5 totally beats it 100%. soo many more options and tools!


 When he moved the horse with the fence, it was amazing that the fence was proportional and looked so real!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> When he moved the horse with the fence, it was amazing that the fence was proportional and looked so real!


I know! He's a master


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ugh, it won't open for some reason. When it downloaded three folders came on my desktop....one called "Adobe Cs5" that's a folder and when I open it it has a bunch of mini folders that don't do anything. One called "Photoshop_12_LS.exe" that looks like a box and when I open it it says it has to extract it from another folder....when it's 100% complete it closes and nothing happens....and one that comes up as just a page and is called "Photoshop_12_LS1.7z". It says it can't open though.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> Ugh, it won't open for some reason. When it downloaded three folders came on my desktop....one called "Adobe Cs5" that's a folder and when I open it it has a bunch of mini folders that don't do anything. One called "Photoshop_12_LS.exe" that looks like a box and when I open it it says it has to extract it from another folder....when it's 100% complete it closes and nothing happens....and one that comes up as just a page and is called "Photoshop_12_LS1.7z". It says it can't open though.


that happened to me too... i dont even remember what i did.. google it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't find anything, but I emailed Adobe


----------

